# rkhunter found hidden file in zh_CN.UTF-8 man page directory

## jerkface

This seems odd. Should I be concerned about this waring from rkhuner? I assume this is an odd place to find a hidden file.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
Warning: Hidden file found: /usr/share/man/zh_CN.UTF-8/man1/..1.bz2: bzip2 compressed data, block size = 900k
```

----------

## tomk

Which package does it come from?

```
equary belongs /usr/share/man/zh_CN.UTF-8/man1/..1.bz2
```

----------

## jerkface

app-i18n/man-pages-zh_CN-1.5

----------

## tomk

The package contains both ..1 and :.1 which are man pages for the bash builtins . and : 

As man uses the manpage filename to know which manpage to show the manpage for . has to be called ..1.bz2 so it's only a hidden file because it's for the command . so it's nothing to worry about.

----------

